# New HDD, broken MBR (no bootable device found)



## krneki (Dec 4, 2011)

I've recently replaced my secondary HDD in HP Pavillion dv7 (primary is [email protected]) and as soon as I booted up computer, I got error "no bootable devices found". The first thing that I tried out was bootable USB with Windows 8.1 whereas I ran "automatic repair" several times, without any luck.

Then I opened up command prompt under advanced menu and ran:
bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /fixboot
bootrec /scanos
bootrec /rebuildbcd

None helped, probably because of "element not found" error. I also tried with diskpart where I manually selected (see screenshot) SSD system partition for active one, but still without any luck.

I'm really out of ideas, nothing seem to work. I also created bootable Minitool Parition Magic USB and ran Rebuild BCD from there and it still didn't help.

What else could I do, this is really frustrating?

http://s27.postimg.org/583fo1a4z/IMG_20141017_003556.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/5wca6z8ur/IMG_20141017_004515.jpg


----------

